# Broil King Pellets vs Other's



## Average Human (Mar 17, 2021)

Hi all,

I picked up my Broil King Regal 500 pellet grill last week and I love it!

Both the dealer and Broil King insist that only Broil King pellets can be used on Broil King pellet grills. 

I'm wondering if anyone can speak to whether or not that is just a bunch of nonsense to get you to funnel more of your money into their coffers?

Thanks!


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 17, 2021)

That's nonsense. Don't waste your money. Pick you up some lumberjack, b&b, bear mountain and sam's sells a great brand. Those are quality pellets that you can trust.


----------



## masssmoke (Mar 17, 2021)

congrats on the new smoker,  from what I can see on line it looks like a very solid model.


----------



## mike243 (Mar 17, 2021)

I think Traeger tried to pass off the same load of shat for a lot of years, told folks it would void the warranty ect, use what ya want and save some $ and maybe get better flavor


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 17, 2021)

Congrats on your new pooper.
How does the price of Broil King pellets compare to other brands available to you?


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 18, 2021)

Agree with the others


----------



## Average Human (Mar 18, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Congrats on your new pooper.
> How does the price of Broil King pellets compare to other brands available to you?




I'm in Canada and the most common price for a 20 lb bag of BK pellets in my region is $24 CAD. I found some on sale for $20 CAD per bag, so I bought a few. Works out to $1/lb

However, a 32 lb bag of Traeger pellets sells for $24 CAD at Costco ($0.75/lb). Given the feedback I see already on this thread, I will likely go with that option in the future.


----------



## Average Human (Mar 18, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> That's nonsense. Don't waste your money. Pick you up some lumberjack, b&b, bear mountain and sam's sells a great brand. Those are quality pellets that you can trust.



Thanks! Appreciate the feedback 

The money is definitely better spent on more meat!


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 18, 2021)

Average Human said:


> ...
> However, a 32 lb bag of Traeger pellets sells for $24 CAD at Costco ($0.75/lb). Given the feedback I see already on this thread, I will likely go with that option in the future.


Traeger gourmet blend?  I've used them.  That's my friend's preferred pellet. 
My normal brand is Lumberjack and I make my own blends


----------



## kstone113 (Mar 18, 2021)

I believe that is non sense.  

Hopefully you can find some other options like a lot of us have in the states.  I pay 50 cents a lb from a cookinpellets dealer and lumber jack, bear mountain, pitt boss are all under 50 cents a lb near me.  I try to stay right around 50 cents a lb when buying.


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 18, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> That's nonsense. Don't waste your money. Pick you up some lumberjack, b&b, bear mountain and sam's sells a great brand. Those are quality pellets that you can trust.


Exactly what he said. See if lumberjack is available there. They are from Wisconsin, close enough to Canada!!!


----------



## JWFokker (Mar 18, 2021)

Nice profit margin on pellets, especially from grill manufacturers. You can get better pellets for less. Doesn't speak highly of Broil King to push that nonsense. They better honor their warranty regardless of pellet brand used.


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 18, 2021)

I believe most brands suggest strongly to use their pellets. I don't believe any pellet grill mfg actually states that in the warranty. I found that on my Pit Boss. Plus, prove what I was burning after its burnt. They won't waste the money on that.


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 18, 2021)

Our smokers to the north have a lot of obstacles.  Import and Provincial taxes to fund their social  medicine system.
Price and availability of pellets leaves them jealous of what is found in the US


----------



## Average Human (Mar 19, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Our smokers to the north have a lot of obstacles.  Import and Provincial taxes to fund their social  medicine system.
> Price and availability of pellets leaves them jealous of what is found in the US



Let


Fueling Around said:


> Our smokers to the north have a lot of obstacles.  Import and Provincial taxes to fund their social  medicine system.
> Price and availability of pellets leaves them jealous of what is found in the US



I think we can all agree that the world isn't exactly perfect, but that's not what we're meant to use this forum to discuss. Let's try our best to keep things on-topic, please.

Thanks!


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 19, 2021)

What other options do you have around you?  Anything local maybe, not so much name brand (Traeger, Pit Boss, Broil King etc)? Just curious what we can't get that you can.


----------

